# Containers with furniture etc?



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Has anyone shipped over all there stuff? How much was the container? I've got an interview for a job next week and they offer relocation allowance of 35,000 AED


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

sorry, can't help with the query, but just wanted to point out that all the salaries/allowances being offered are most probably negotiable.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

rsinner said:


> sorry, can't help with the query, but just wanted to point out that all the salaries/allowances being offered are most probably negotiable.


Thank you  

It was the agency that told me about allowance for relocation so it might not be correct I'll have to see when I go over and discuss in detail.

I'm not sure what the norm is or how it's paid.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

35K is pretty good.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

rsinner said:


> 35K is pretty good.


Maybe the agency got it wrong I shall find out soon enough 

Do you know how it's usually paid?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

20ft container from the UK will be about £3,500 plus marine insurance. Insurance will be approx 3% of value you place on your items. Costs will vary, so get a few quotes...


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

m1key said:


> 20ft container from the UK will be about £3,500 plus marine insurance. Insurance will be approx 3% of value you place on your items. Costs will vary, so get a few quotes...


Thank you very much, if I get the job offer I will get some quotes, there is so much to think about - thank you


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I brought mine over as a part load so it took a bit longer as the shipping company had to wait to find something else winding its way to Dubai to fill the container. It was slow but really cheap at 1500 quid, thats 5 years ago though.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I brought mine over as a part load so it took a bit longer as the shipping company had to wait to find something else winding its way to Dubai to fill the container. It was slow but really cheap at 1500 quid, thats 5 years ago though.


Thanking you very much


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

zovi said:


> Maybe the agency got it wrong I shall find out soon enough
> 
> Do you know how it's usually paid?


Depends on the company ! Mine pays cash upfront once in Dubai. Some others may reimburse the exact amount. Others still may actually arrnge the shipment for you. Depends on the arrangement you have.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Depends on the company ! Mine pays cash upfront once in Dubai. Some others may reimburse the exact amount. Others still may actually arrnge the shipment for you. Depends on the arrangement you have.


I'll see if I get offer but we don't have funds to pay it upfront so I'll have to wait and see


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

*shipping*



zovi said:


> I'll see if I get offer but we don't have funds to pay it upfront so I'll have to wait and see


I've got to pay and claim it back once I'm in Dubai.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Yes I can understand why, we better try and work it out I can't possibly let that halt the whole thing  we'll see trying not to get too excited incase I don't get job


----------

